# What happens to replaced parts?



## F0ZZ (Jul 3, 2018)

A service ranger is replacing my driver seat on Friday ( Jan. 3). There is a loose part inside and replacing it was the only option. Will Tesla just scrap the seat? I’m hoping the ranger will let me keep it. Would make a nice addition to my garage!


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

I doubt they will allow you t keep it. It will probably be sent back to factory to repair and then used to replace another broken seat.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

They likely go back to the factory for reconditioning more than likely. I'm guessing the last thing they will do is let you keep it, unfortunately.


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

....probably not....but.... doesn’t hurt to ask I guess...you never know right.


----------



## jmaddr (Apr 10, 2019)

They let me keep the old spoiler they replaced so it’s certainly possible. Seats are a bigger ticket which have more residual value but can’t hurt to ask!


----------

